# ORA 17410 Keine weiteren Daten aus Socket zu lesen



## Foermchen82 (9. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem System hatte ich heute die Fehlermeldung: 'java.sql.SQLException: Keine weiteren Daten aus Socket zu lesen'

an der Soft- und Hardware hat sich zu gestern nichts geändert. Außerdem hat nach einem Neustart aller System wieder alle Prima funktioniert.

Was kann die Ursache des Fehler sein?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## hexx (9. Jun 2011)

Löst der gigantische Sonnensturm ein Chaos bei uns aus? - Bild.de SCNR ;-)

Oder ernsthafter z.B.: java.sql.SQLException: No more data to read from socket (1st Response) - Toolbox for IT Groups

Um sowas genau zu diagnostizieren, muss man aber schon Einblick in das System, Code, Logs, usw. haben.


----------



## Foermchen82 (9. Jun 2011)

Komischerweise ist dein Link mal das konkreteste was ich bisher gefunden habe! Meisten drehte es sich um Fehler in Treibern und SQL-Statements. Das kann ich aber ausschließten.

Aber gut, dann muss es erstmal bei dem Neustart bleiben, da es das erste mal aufgetreten ist

Danke


----------

